# You know you have a smoking problem when:



## fritz (Dec 24, 2007)

Your cubord is filled with a never ending supply of hd aluminum foil, plastic wrap and zip bags in every size know to man.

You have a food saver, again with rolls and rolls of bags of every size.

You have 10-15 bags of wood chips, just for backup.

You buy aluminum pans in bulk.

Ok, thats all I could come up with this early inthe morning. What else am I missing??


----------



## bigal (Dec 24, 2007)

You hang your close out to dry(or just because) by the smoker so when you put them on you can smell the smoke allllllllll day long!  

Your skin tastes like smoke/worchst sauce/bbq sauce/rub.

You get excited to see pics of Boston Butts and not beach butts.

You fart hickory/mesquite/pecan/apple smoke! 

Not that this happens to me.


----------



## meowey (Dec 24, 2007)

You look at a tree in your yard, and think about pruning it because it would make good smoking wood!

(LOL - I've done this!)

Take care, have fun, and do good!

 Regards,

Meowey


----------



## cook1536 (Dec 24, 2007)

When you get up at 6:00 and start your smoker and it is 30 degrees outside and frost on the ground.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Dec 24, 2007)

you look at your neighbors cherry and apple tree.... thinking i could get a couple peices of that around midnight... before i shut the smoker down....


----------



## ba_loko (Dec 24, 2007)

Dang, Fritz.  You just described me exactly!


----------



## okjsmoker (Dec 24, 2007)

...when you have a 25 pound bag of paprika, just for making rubs.


----------



## wavector (Dec 24, 2007)

When you see a steel tank, while riding down the road, and say to yourself, "I wonder if that would make a good smoker?" Or, you see a 300 gallon water tank and can't deicide whether to make it a vertical or horizontal rotisserie. 



This happens to me everyday, looking beside the road for hickory trees and limbs. I have to re-learn how to drive, because I can't keep my eyes on the road.


----------



## smokebuzz (Dec 24, 2007)

UHHH, AL, I think i will leave that one alone


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 24, 2007)

When you find a sale on charcoal...........and buy 600 lbs.!!!


----------



## richtee (Dec 24, 2007)

When you start looking for decent road kill just for the practice. Heh!


----------



## ds7662 (Dec 24, 2007)

You watch the sale flyers for meat prices.
You always want just one more smoker.
When anyone talks about food, you say"I could smoke that".


----------



## zapper (Dec 24, 2007)

You know you have a smoking problem when.....




You smoke a fattie to cure the munchies!


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 24, 2007)

Isin't that what started the munchie's in the first place???


----------



## lcruzen (Dec 24, 2007)

When the wife says "Do you have to smoke everything?"


----------



## richtee (Dec 24, 2007)

"No Hunny, can't imagine the margaritas being better smoked."


----------



## longshot (Dec 24, 2007)

You gladly host your in-laws for every holiday-birthday-weekday as a wife-proof justification to do more smoking....


----------



## wavector (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## capt dan (Dec 24, 2007)

good thread LOL!  The sale on charcoal, and the 25 lb bag of paprika, now thats me right there.


----------



## raypeel (Dec 24, 2007)

These are funny, but probably true.  Mine would be looking out the back door in a snow storm and saying to my wife, "I think it's about to stop".


----------



## minn.bill (Dec 24, 2007)

i,m thinking about turning my sauna into asmoke shack.


----------



## desertlites (Dec 24, 2007)

when your neighbor calls the fire dept. saying smokes been comming from there for the last 2 weeks.


----------



## morkdach (Dec 24, 2007)

you have a switch in your bedroom by the wood chips and charcoal to turn smoker on.wife just stares at me on this


----------



## zapper (Dec 24, 2007)

Hmmmmm, Ya know, it wouldn't really take that much......


----------



## cman95 (Dec 24, 2007)

Wanting another smoker.......well yeah.
Burning up the internet looking for new toys.
Getting up at 05:00 tomorrow to start fire.
Ain't this fun!!


----------



## cook1536 (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh yea I forgot one. We redid our landscaping in the front of the house and the wife asked what kind of tree we could plant in it. I told her a cherry tree so when it gets to big and gets to close to the house I have plenty of smoking wood on hand for a while. Needless to say she doesnt know the plan behind that choice, ha ha ha.


----------



## low&slow (Dec 27, 2007)

I went to our neighborhood convenient store the other night to get some tea bags. Im a regular there and I talk to the clerk often. Well, he leaned toward me and took a sniff and said I smelled like smoke. It made me think of this thread.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Dec 27, 2007)

i was out in the busted luck hangout... smoker goin' outside... just messin' round...and we got a fire call... so i responded to the fire house... the call was cancelled... but we hang out a little... some of the guys said... you been on a "worker"? (working fire).... "you smell like smoke".....


----------



## dono (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm a forman at a scrapmetal yard, I see steel tanks all the time man can I relate to this lil post hehehehe

by the way my home made smoker was built all from scrap stainless steel
out of the scrapyard I work at, the bosses let me have it all for free as long as I smoke a turkey or two for our summer BBQ :-)


----------



## richtee (Dec 27, 2007)

Jeez...you'd think those guys would know good smoke from bad   ;{)


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 27, 2007)

I thought these posts were about having a smoking "problem"...........I have yet to see a problem.


----------



## glued2it (Dec 27, 2007)

The sad thing is there is too many of these To multi quote the message.
Allot of these I didn't even realize I was doing it!
Fritz nailed it!

When I was traveling for Christmas, I was told watch the road because I was looking at junk to see what would make a great smoker!
Almost ran us into a ditch.I think I might have left richtee some road kill!

I have looked out the window at yard critters thinking about how to smoke em! hmmm..........a little of jeff s rub.............inject with some italian dressing.................maybe some aple chunks.......O yea I would brine that robin......

I wonder if George washington was going to smoke a yard bird with the cherry tree he cut down.


Hey Al does this smell like pecan?


----------



## emtee (Dec 27, 2007)

You drive over a hundred miles just to get stocked up on wood chips. 

Yes I've done that... but they were on sale. I swear!


----------



## fritz (Apr 14, 2008)

Bump....Did we miss anything?


----------



## kookie (Apr 14, 2008)

These are great........But I don't think its a problem........It's just a better way to look at things..........


----------



## fritz (Apr 14, 2008)

Your right Kookie....but that's the point....It's really not a problem.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Apr 14, 2008)

I drove from Havre de Grace MD to just north of Gettysburg PA for apple wood... got a whole big truckload tho....  posted in Jan. i think... titled Big Apple score or something close....  gave Gramason, Smokey's my pet some... still cuttin it up and already got a 55 gal drum full( yes, with vent holes....) 2 - 100 pound feed sacks and a 50 pound feed sack full of chunks that'll fit in your hand....

i dont think i'll need any apple anytime soon....

 i noticed at work and in travels  there are tons of things to make smokers out of in the world......


----------



## fritz (Apr 14, 2008)

BLB...I remember that post...well done.


----------

